# Girl ripped off Dorsal fin?!



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

I went to check on my new girl in her new tank just before and I have found that she has ripped off most of her Dorsal fin from the body :'( It looks extremely painful as now there is a big open sore right along her back.

She has never been a tail biter or anything, and there isn't anything in the tank that she may have hurt herself on so I know she has ripped it off. She also is the only one in the tank. :s

So, my question is - how do I help her?! She is laying on the bottom of the tank so I'm guessing she is in EXTREME pain and regretting doing what she did. I don't have problems with biters etc so I do NOT have stress zyme etc for fin growth. 
I do, however, have: Epsom salt, aq. salt, malachite green and wunder tonic. 

What can I do to help? Or should I euthanize her? :/ I don't know as I've never had this and it looks pretty bad...




> Housing
> What size is your tank? *20gal*
> What temperature is your tank? *28C*
> Does your tank have a filter? *Yes, inbuilt. It was not running.*
> ...


 *1 year or so*


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

_You can sort of see the wound.._









_The stump on top is all that is left. It covered her whole back.._


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

HOB filters can do this.. she might have had a battle with the filter you didn't see.. that's why I always suggest adding a prefilter sponge whenever running one.

Quarantine her.. something around 1-2 gallons you can keep warm. Daily 100% water changes. Dose with epsom salt 1/2-1 tsp per gallon, predissolved and added very slowly over an hour as this will cause a ph drop.. how much depends on how soft your water is. Once she's used to it you're good to go and can just dose it regular along with the water change. Also stress coat at 1 ml per 1 gallon might help. Just keep up salts and water changes and hope for the best.. Right now it's just really important to keep that wound clean and have it not become infected.

ETA: the filter wasn't running? Are you sure it was ripped off somehow and it's not a fast rot? If it's rotting you need antibiotics pronto.. Suggest Kanaplex by Seachem or Maracyn Plus. That is not biting.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

callistra said:


> HOB filters can do this.. she might have had a battle with the filter you didn't see.. that's why I always suggest adding a prefilter sponge whenever running one.
> 
> Quarantine her.. something around 1-2 gallons you can keep warm. Daily 100% water changes. Dose with epsom salt 1/2-1 tsp per gallon, predissolved and added very slowly over an hour as this will cause a ph drop.. how much depends on how soft your water is. Once she's used to it you're good to go and can just dose it regular along with the water change. Also stress coat at 1 ml per 1 gallon might help. Just keep up salts and water changes and hope for the best.. Right now it's just really important to keep that wound clean and have it not become infected.
> 
> ETA: the filter wasn't running? Are you sure it was ripped off somehow and it's not a fast rot? If it's rotting you need antibiotics pronto.. Suggest Kanaplex by Seachem or Maracyn Plus. That is not biting.


No, the filter wasn't running. I do not keep it running 24/7 as her tank is in my room and is quite noisy. 

And I do not think it was fast rot, as she was fine when I left her this morning, perfect fins etc, and I come back three hours later to her being like this. Also looking close to the wound there is strands of her skin sticking out etc. It's all very sad to look at and is quite frankly making me feel sick.

I do not know why she has done this, either. She was fine last night and this morning.

Thank you, so epsom salt and QT? I do not have stress zyme  But I will try the EP salt until I can get a hold of some.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

There is no way she could have ripped it - the tank is basically empty. Just stones, heater and a little wooden sword (that is extremely blunt)..


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

She didn't do it. I can't stress that enough. Either something in the tank did it or you are dealing with a very fast moving bacteria. Only you have the tank in front of you and know if it's possible something in the tank could have done it.. if it didn't then you better move fast with the antibiotics. Kanaplex.

In the meantime QT, clean water and epsoms.

Also just so you know if you're turning your filter off at night it is going to effect your cycle.. You really can't do that sorry to say. I would get your water tested for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate (actual levels using a good drops kit) and see where they stand at this point.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

How fast? Can it take off most of a fin within 2-3 hours? I'm sorry that I think/though she has, it's just - I've never had this before! And I've had fish for around 5 years. It's completely new to me :/

And what's confusing me mostly is I have no idea how anything in my tank could have done it. The only things in my tank are: The unrunning filter, the heater, rocks, a live plant and a little decoration. 



Thank you.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep. It can happen. It's rare.. but it can happen.

I'm sorry this happened  Do you see any graying of fins along with the rot?


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you have any idea where I could read about that?

And thank you, I am so sad right now as it seems unfair. 

And I do not think so, but it is hard to tell as she is extremely clamped right now. But I have noticed she has got more red on her gills, but I am not sure if that is just her color as she has red. But I have noticed she has lost her body color but it is darker in some places, like stripes. Like breeding stripes, almost, though not as distinct (Vertical not horizontal).


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Red on gills can be ammonia/nitrite poising. Loss of color could be that or definitely the ripped fins.

I would just do a google search for fast fin/body rot. I've read a lot but I can't pinpoint off the top of my head.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

All of my ammonia/nitrite levels are good...
Sorry I would write them but I lost the card I wrote it on :/ 
But it didn't give me any reason to be worried...

And thank you for your help  This is very distressing


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Anything over 0 is a problem, and means your cycle has broken down.. which doesn't surprise me with the turning off of the filter all night. During fish in cycling water changes should be made at so little as .25ppm. Was it more than that? So little won't hurt short term in a healthy fish, but over time can cause issue or if the fish is weak for other reasons.

I'd still qt and do all the things back somewhere on page one... sorry it's late 

Hope she pulls though.. let us know.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you, I will let you know.

I have had to move her into a float container as she can't swim to the top and she will drown if I don't. 

I am still trying to find out about this bacteria but I can not find anything - but I will keep looking.

Also, with the water levels, if for some random reason it fluctuated within the three or so hours I didn't see her, could it really be so vicious within that time span? Also, she was moved at 2am this morning, so she has only been in the tank for 8 hours before I saw her, which at that time she was fine.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Hopelessaddict. In your info, it says the filter is built in to the tank and it is a 20 gal? Am I reading that correctly? 20 gal, not 20 liters? Do you have a Marineland Eclipse tank? 

Although the filter wasn't running, it is still possible that she got caught somehow under the filter outtake or under decor. If the disappearance of her dorsal fin was very sudden, like overnight, and it disappeared all at once (not gradually as if it was being eaten off by something) I think she must have somehow ripped it off. No bacteria moves that fast as to completely destroy fins without other signs such as graying tissue or abnormal behavior. Further, if there was a bacteria that aggressive, it would not have been just her dorsal fin Her entire body would have been targeted. 

If you have an Eclipse hood on your tank, I could understand how she might get caught even if the filter wasn't running. I've seen them and the way the hood is designed so if she decided to jump at something, as female bettas often do, she could have gotten herself wedged up underneath the hood. She could also have gotten caught behind her heater and had the dorsal burned off but you would probably see burns on her body as well.

On the other hand, if the dorsal fin disappeared a little more gradually, bit by bit every few days, then I might think it was an aggressive bacteria.

I know it doesn't seem likely that it got ripped off when there is so little in the tank but female bettas really like to jump and are good at it and it would not surprise me if she got caught or hung up on or under something and ripped her dorsal off as she struggled to get free. This would also explain some of the trauma she appears to be suffering, especially if she got caught up out of water.

Since you have her floating, I would just keep the water as clean as possible and don't add anything. Keep her warm and if you can find a product like API Stress Coat or Kordon Fish Protector or any other product that aids in slime coat production, use that at a double dose. I would not even use AQ salt at this point, only clean water. If you have a source of tannins, such as Indian Almond leaf or naturally dried and clean oak leaves, crumble those into the water until it turns brown. 

Please keep us updated and I hope she pulls through.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Hi Hopelessaddict. In your info, it says the filter is built in to the tank and it is a 20 gal? Am I reading that correctly? 20 gal, not 20 liters? Do you have a Marineland Eclipse tank?
> 
> Although the filter wasn't running, it is still possible that she got caught somehow under the filter outtake or under decor. If the disappearance of her dorsal fin was very sudden, like overnight, and it disappeared all at once (not gradually as if it was being eaten off by something) I think she must have somehow ripped it off. No bacteria moves that fast as to completely destroy fins without other signs such as graying tissue or abnormal behavior. Further, if there was a bacteria that aggressive, it would not have been just her dorsal fin Her entire body would have been targeted.
> 
> ...


Firstly, thank you so so much for your reply, Sakura8.

The model of my tank is a Jebo R338, and 20gallon. It is 70-80L, depending on how much water I put in.

Thinking of what you are saying, I did notice something but I did not think anything of it. Firstly - There was a "hole" in her tail - but I thought maybe I was slightly rough with her transferring her to her new tank. Looking now it has completely ripped so I think that may have been a sign. I also had noticed that parts of her top fin had lost colour - but I also, again, thought nothing about it as it often happens to one of my girls when she is stressed, and checking on the girl later her colour had returned. I am not sure if that information can help in any way. 

She does like to jump, that is true, I remember when I first got her, I had her in a float and she jumped four inches out into the tank :roll:, but I do not see how she could have gotten trapped in it, here I will attach a photo of what the filter looks like:










The holes on the top of the filter are 0.5cm and are covered in the inside with media and the stones. The Bottom of the filter (in the water) has a cover with tiny slits that are around 1mm wide. I'm not sure if she could have still hurt herself in there, but I don't know, this is such a mystery to me :/

I am sorry if I sound like I am rejecting your help, I am not, I am just trying to give as much information as I can to try and figure it out. 

Looking at her just before when I took that photo, I have noticed two things:

1 - Where the sore is, the sides of it are black (If that makes sense?)

and

2 - Where the gash/sore is, hert scales are extremely raised and her skin seems to be coming "off" of her body a bit. It just looks worse.

Also, I have noticed, in the tiny remaining part of her dorsal fin, there is another one of those holes - it wasn't there was night.

Thank you for the advice - I will not put any medication in. I will try and keep her water as clean as possible but I do not have stress zyme or IAL as of this moment, but I will be sure to buy some so I have it in need next time.

- Hopelessaddict101


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Also, I have just looked, and now her other fins seem to be disintegrating :/


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

If her other fins are rotting away then that's your answer.. Sorry to disagree, she needs meds.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Will her fins grow back? :/


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't euthanize her. And never do a 100% change in a 20g either. Keep her water clean and keep an eye on her.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

To be honest, in my opinion, I would euthanize her if I felt that there was no chance for her to recover or if there was too much pain involved for her. It would be my own choice and I would not like to see her to be in pain and suffering for the rest of her life. However, I am not going to do that for as long as I can keep it off.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello, I've just went to check on her, and it now looks like her skin is actually peeling OFF of her body. The wound is bigger now and looks deeper. Also her caudal fin is almost all gone now.

I have no idea what to treat her with for this or what would even be non-harmful for her and effective, as I have never had this..


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm sorry that you're having to go through this. I know it's hard, but please post pictures if you can so that the experts can use their knowledge to create a dx for her and give you treatment options. I wish you the best of luck hun. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Bluewind said:


> I'm sorry that you're having to go through this. I know it's hard, but please post pictures if you can so that the experts can use their knowledge to create a dx for her and give you treatment options. I wish you the best of luck hun. :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you =\ It is really ... stressful and hard to see.
I have uploaded photos, but my dilemma is I only own a crappy, cellphone camera. That is all.

Thank you, though. I am beginning to wonder if it would just be humane to euthanize her, but I want to see options first.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have, however, managed to capture a semi-good video, showing partially how bad it is. It still looks worse in real life.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Here we go..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUoZdDvZQXE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:shock: That . . . doesn't look so good. Poor baby, she must be in a great deal of pain.

You're right, after looking at the pics of the filter, it does seem difficult to imagine her getting caught up under it. I was thinking of the Marineland filters which hang down quite a bit. Based on the new things you remember seeing, it does seem like now we're looking at a very virulent bacteria, possibly vibrio.

I think you are in the UK or at least outside of North America, correct? This, unfortunately, will make things a bit harder because other countries regulate medications for fish much more strictly than the US so your choices of meds is limited. If, however, you can find these two medications you would be good: nitrafurazone and kanamycin. In the states, these are marketed under the trade names API Furan-2 and Seachem Kanaplex. You can combine them and they will work into a very strong antibiotic that will hopefully knock out the bacteria.

If you can't find any antibiotics, then reluctantly, I would advise euthanization.  If this is indeed a bacteria and an aggressive one, then she won't get better using only holistic methods. 

I'm so sorry, Hopelessaddict, I wish I could give you better advice.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> :shock: That . . . doesn't look so good. Poor baby, she must be in a great deal of pain.
> 
> You're right, after looking at the pics of the filter, it does seem difficult to imagine her getting caught up under it. I was thinking of the Marineland filters which hang down quite a bit. Based on the new things you remember seeing, it does seem like now we're looking at a very virulent bacteria, possibly vibrio.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I live in New Zealand, so I am not sure if they sell them here. I will have a look otherwise I will sadly have to euthanize. 

Thank you for all of your help, though. What should I do with her body if she passes?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*hugs* I'm so sorry about this. Whatever she's contracted is pretty vicious. If it wasn't so aggressive as to be causing gaping wounds and sores, we might have been able to treat her holistically. 

As a last-ditch effort, you might want to try Melafix and Pimafix combined. What she has is topical (for now) and both those act like antiseptics and may be enough to clean out her wounds. Just be very careful not to overdose.

If she does pass, wrap her body in newspaper and dispose in the trash or bury it. Don't flush it down the loo because we don't want to introduce bacteria into the sewer system.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> *hugs* I'm so sorry about this. Whatever she's contracted is pretty vicious. If it wasn't so aggressive as to be causing gaping wounds and sores, we might have been able to treat her holistically.
> 
> As a last-ditch effort, you might want to try Melafix and Pimafix combined. What she has is topical (for now) and both those act like antiseptics and may be enough to clean out her wounds. Just be very careful not to overdose.
> 
> If she does pass, wrap her body in newspaper and dispose in the trash or bury it. Don't flush it down the loo because we don't want to introduce bacteria into the sewer system.


Thank you. Medication is extremely expensive here and I do not think I would have the money to get these extra medications (Okay, I admit it, I was not prepared for something this bad) for a week or two. I think maybe it would be better to euthanize her? Do you think? I'm not sure if it would be humane or not to make her wait that long..

And do you think a local university would want her? To study? I'm not sure about that type of thing as it's more rural here.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, fish meds are pretty expensive, I agree. And in all reality, 99% of the time all you need to have on hand are AQ salt and epsom salt. Stuff this bad is rare and I honestly am puzzled as to how it got this bad. Somehow her immune system must have crashed and let the bacteria take over. 

If you live in a rural area, it will probably cost more to send her into a university for study than either you or they wish to pay. :/

You will probably want to completely disinfect your tank and start your cycle all over again after this.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes to the disinfecting. And contact universities and research facilities to make sure they wouldn't be interested. If she has something rare, they might be willing to pay for the shipping to get a chance to examine her. And it could also help them catch something if it is something that contamiated a breeding pool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah I agree with bluewind, if she does unfortunately pass, that way you could now that even though she passed on she possibly helped more fish from whatever she had. But please try to get some meds, I understand if you can't find them or it's to expensive but it will be sad if you have to euthanize her.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I couldn't look at your links but your description makes me feel you should either euthanize with clove oil now or treat in the next 24. She may not even
Survive that but she cannot survive this on her own and IMHO should not be left to suffer days, should she even take this long to pass.

I am in NE Kansas. If I am near you I will give you free meds


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Yes, fish meds are pretty expensive, I agree. And in all reality, 99% of the time all you need to have on hand are AQ salt and epsom salt. Stuff this bad is rare and I honestly am puzzled as to how it got this bad. Somehow her immune system must have crashed and let the bacteria take over.
> 
> If you live in a rural area, it will probably cost more to send her into a university for study than either you or they wish to pay. :/
> 
> You will probably want to completely disinfect your tank and start your cycle all over again after this.


I am completely baffled, too. She was healthy and strong and active just the night before. So this took me as a big, massive surprise.

Also, I will ring them and see if they would be interested in having her. However, I live in a rural community about an hour or so away from the closest university, so I'm not sure if it would be worth it or not.

How do you suggest I disinfect my tank? 



Bluewind said:


> Yes to the disinfecting. And contact universities and research facilities to make sure they wouldn't be interested. If she has something rare, they might be willing to pay for the shipping to get a chance to examine her. And it could also help them catch something if it is something that contamiated a breeding pool.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How do you suggest I disinfect? And I will do that, thank you. 



bettasareawesome said:


> Yeah I agree with bluewind, if she does unfortunately pass, that way you could now that even though she passed on she possibly helped more fish from whatever she had. But please try to get some meds, I understand if you can't find them or it's to expensive but it will be sad if you have to euthanize her.


It will be but it may be what is best  I hope a university would like to have her.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

callistra said:


> I couldn't look at your links but your description makes me feel you should either euthanize with clove oil now or treat in the next 24. She may not even
> Survive that but she cannot survive this on her own and IMHO should not be left to suffer days, should she even take this long to pass.
> 
> I am in NE Kansas. If I am near you I will give you free meds


That is what I believe. I do not think I should leave her to suffer. I will get the clove oil ready. 

I am in New Zealand, but I do thank you for your generosity and kindness. Thank you =)


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

You are gonna need to disinfect in several ways to cover any possible causes. Soaking in a bleach solution for a while. Then, lots of rinsing. Then vinigar water to soak and repeat. Finally, a strong saltwater solution. Between the 3, it should kill whatever is in the tank. You must be careful and do everything you can to kill whatever it is. You don't want to think it is all over, buy another fish, and have it happen again. :-(

Anyone else have any input or ideas on how to disinfect? Do you think she could clean it with dishwashing liquid 1st since it would get so many rinsings?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Also, what substrate do you have? And decor? Anything hard can be cleaned, but anything pourus (sp?) should be trashed for safety. They could have absorbed some of the bacteria.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry 

Personally, I would toss everything but tank, thermometer and heater. Filter can also be bleached but no filter material.. just the plastic casing alone. That I would soak in 10% bleach solution for 10-15minutes then rinse like you're losing your mind until no bleach smell remains. then let soak with water and a huge dose of dechlorinator. Rinse some more and let dry out 24 hours before reuse.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Bluewind said:


> You are gonna need to disinfect in several ways to cover any possible causes. Soaking in a bleach solution for a while. Then, lots of rinsing. Then vinigar water to soak and repeat. Finally, a strong saltwater solution. Between the 3, it should kill whatever is in the tank. You must be careful and do everything you can to kill whatever it is. You don't want to think it is all over, buy another fish, and have it happen again. :-(
> 
> Anyone else have any input or ideas on how to disinfect? Do you think she could clean it with dishwashing liquid 1st since it would get so many rinsings?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can I use normal household bleach? Or would that be too harmful? I have in my household:


Turps
Ajax Cream cleanser
Dettol floor cleaner (disinfectant)
bleach
dish washing liquid
 & all of the regular house cleaners: oven cleaner, glass cleaners etc etc..



Bluewind said:


> Also, what substrate do you have? And decor? Anything hard can be cleaned, but anything pourus (sp?) should be trashed for safety. They could have absorbed some of the bacteria.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have gravel. I wouldn't mind just biffing that as I actually have a lot of gravel sitting around spare and I was thinking of changing to silicone sand :s Just one little sword decoration (wood) and one plant. I won't mind throwing everything out apart from the heater and thermometer etc. 



callistra said:


> So sorry
> 
> Personally, I would toss everything but tank, thermometer and heater. Filter can also be bleached but no filter material.. just the plastic casing alone. That I would soak in 10% bleach solution for 10-15minutes then rinse like you're losing your mind until no bleach smell remains. then let soak with water and a huge dose of dechlorinator. Rinse some more and let dry out 24 hours before reuse.



I am going to go get some clove oil off of a friend today and put her down peacefully. She deserves that much. My brave, brave girl.

And I have never had to do this with a tank before so this is a tad confusing for me - is there a certain way I should do the tank? Or just like I am doing the dishes? And rinse it out a lot? 


Thank you all xx


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

10% bleach soak filled to the top.. for example in a 10 gallon you use one gallon of bleach and 9 gallons of water. Everything else you can soak in the tank at the same time.

This might be helpful if you've never done it before: http://www.oscarfishlover.com/helpful-articles/euthanize-fish


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aquarium Fish Euthanasia

This may be helpful.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

callistra said:


> 10% bleach soak filled to the top.. for example in a 10 gallon you use one gallon of bleach and 9 gallons of water. Everything else you can soak in the tank at the same time.
> 
> This might be helpful if you've never done it before: http://www.oscarfishlover.com/helpful-articles/euthanize-fish


Cool, thank you. So I would need to get a few bottles of bleach?

I'm sorry! I'm finding this a bit difficult to understand (I learn things better by seeing them)..

soo. 

Per 10 gallon, I would use a mix of one gallon of bleach and 9 gallons of water? My tank is 20 gallon, so I would have a mixture of two gallons of bleach and 18 gallons water? 

Sorry! I'm feeling a bit slow right now :L 

Thanks, I will use that link too =)


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you Sakura.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, 2 and 18 work. It depends on how big your bottle is.. 4 quarts to a gallon so you will need 8 quarts.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

The bottles are: 2L and 2.5L. However they are only 1L and 2L full. 

So I would need to use all of the three L? And another three L to make two parts?

Sorry, the conversion thing can be a bit tricky. America uses a different system.

I could find this stuff out on google, though, right?

Thank you so much for your help, honestly.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

That is right on the bleach needed. And make sure to cover everything completely and fill the tank to the top!

Bleach is a base. Vinager is an acid. Salt helps to leach out toxins and kills many diseases. As agressive as this bacteria, I would go with all three to be on the safe side. You can even start out with dishwashing liquid since it will all be excessivly rinsed. The bleach will kill almost anything. Vinager will kill it if it's acid sesative. Then a very strong saltwater solution with leach anything that might linger in the sealent.

You can salvange anything hard like filter (not media!), thermometer, tank, and heater. Glad you can throw out it gravel 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you! I think I've got it now, I mailed you to verify! Hope you don't mind!

Thank you all for your help! 


I am going to do that, restock and scape the tank, cycle it and get myself a pretty new boy.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

*sigh* The deed is done. It was all very quick but I am keeping her in the water until I get home tonight just to be safe. I can't stop crying.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Hopelessaddict. *hugs* You did the right thing. Even with meds, I'm not sure she would have recovered.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> I'm so sorry, Hopelessaddict. *hugs* You did the right thing. Even with meds, I'm not sure she would have recovered.


Thank you Sakura, and thank you so much for your help. 

I'm not sure she would have recovered, either, or even have her dorsal fin grow back.. which means she'd have a hard time swimming, especially up. I know it's the right thing to do but it is very hard to have to do. Thanks 

<3


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You gave her lots of love and great care and a big tank. No fishy could ask for more.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> You gave her lots of love and great care and a big tank. No fishy could ask for more.



Thank you. I haven't disposed of her yet, but I will be shortly..


----------

